# ECHO Klassik prize-winners!



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.echoklassik.de/klassik-startseite/
Not too fluent in German, but here are the winners of the ECHO Prize!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's an English version: http://www.echoklassik.de/en/klassik-startseite/


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Is there _anyone_ who isn't getting a prize??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> http://www.echoklassik.de/klassik-startseite/
> Not too fluent in German, but here are the winners of the ECHO Prize!


Thanks for posting Kjetil, very informative.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Becca said:


> Is there _anyone_ who isn't getting a prize??


It would be a good thing for every person to get a prize. I know that I like prizes.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Did the Elbphilharmonie concert hall win any prizes for architecture?


----------

